
Story of a Successful Migration to Google Cloud Platform - spullara
https://medium.com/meilleursagents-engineering/story-of-a-successful-migration-to-google-cloud-platform-6bc7fa0798e8
======
spullara
Based on some of the areas where there was difficulty (moving from NetApp,
Postgres) it seems as though AWS might have been a better choice. EFS is a
drop in replacement for NetApp and Aurora Postgres would step in for their own
Postgres server. Especially since they are still dependent on AWS anyway.

